# ne serait-ce que... (être)



## Elissa

Hola:

A ver si alguno me podéis ayudar con la frase entre paréntesis:

Sans doute l'enseignement de français langue maternelle, depuis le début de l'école primaire jusqu'à la fin du secondaire, aura-t-il beaucoup de choses à apprendre à ses élèves (*ne serait-ce que la langue écrite qui est le domaine spécifique de l'école)*, mais il faudra surtout qu'au fil des années cet enseignement s'adapte [...].

Mi traducción:

Sin duda la enseñanza del francés como lengua materna, desde el inicio de la escuela primaria hasta el final de la secundaria, tendrá muchas cosas que mostrarles a los alumnos (*no será la lengua escrita que es el ámbito específico de la escuela*), pero hará falta sobre todo que a lo largo de los años esta educación se adapte [...].
 
¿Alguna sugerencia? Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour
_Aunque sólo fuera la lengua escrita..._
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Elissa

Hola:

Gracias, pero, ¿me podrías traducir el paréntesis entero?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re bonjour
Perdón no lo he hecho porque el resto del paréntesis está muy bien y no iba a cambiar nada
Hasta luego


----------



## broud

Perdón por retomar un tema aclarado, pero tiene que ver con él (no sé si es correcto hacer esto, disculpad si no lo es)

¿Cómo seguiría a esto una claúsula con un verbo? 

P.Ej: Aunque solo fuera entender algo en francés de vez en cuando .

Se me ocurre "ne serait-ce que d'comprende" o sin que, o sin de o ¿?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour
"Ne serait-ce que comprendre quelques mots de français de temps en temps"
La negación "ne... que" es en sí la traducción de "sólo":
Ej.: Ce n´est qu´une broutille/ es sólo una tontería
En el ejemplo dado por Elissa tenemos una frase fuertement hipotética resaltada en español por el subjuntivo pero como el francés no lo suele utilizar lo reemplaza por un condicional y hace inversión del verbo/sujeto

En cuanto el "de", depende del verbo empleado. Si en la misma frase en vez de "être" empleo "s´agir" el "de" es necesario:
Ej. "Ne s´agirait-il que de comprendre quelques mots de français de temps en temps"
Seguro que alguién te prodrá dar explicaciones más "técnicas", digamos más gramaticales que yo.
Si Agnès pudiera echar un vistazo/Si Agnès pouvait passer par ici
estaríamos salvados   
Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## Elissa

Hola:
C&M, mil gracias, no había entendido lo que habías hecho, pero ya lo veo. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ninagirl

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, ¿podríais ayudarme con esta traducción?

_La psychologie de l'homme parlant est toujours saissisable à l'état naissant *ne serait-ce que *sur nous mêmes._

Esta frase se encuentra en un libro que habla sobre símbolos y mitos. En este apartado en concreto sobre las mutaciones del gesto.

Miles de gracias de antemano


----------



## mickaël

Salut ninagirl,

Je n'ai pas de traduction dans le même registre à donner, mais je peux te dire que ça a la même signification que : _au moins, au minimum. _
Mais "_ne serait-ce que"_, fait plus joli ici.

Attends une meilleure réponse, 
Saludos


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour Ninagirl, je n'ai strictement rien compris à la phrase, mais la traduction de "ne serait-ce que... " est en espagnol "siquiera sea..."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Otra posibilidad:
_Aunque sólo sea_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola¡​ ¿Por favor, cómo traducir correctamente esta frase?

*Elle frissonne chaque fois qu'il passe la main sur ses*
*cheveux, ne serait-ce qu'un seul de ses cheveux.*

*Se estremece cada vez que él pasa la mano por su cabello, aunque sea un pelo.*

muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

_-_
_ni que sea por uno solo de sus cabellos._

Estrictamente hablando, al ser uno solo ha de ser "pelo" y no "cabello", pero dado el contexto poético, no es des_cabellado_ (nunca mejor dicho  ) suponer que ahora podemos con toda seguridad decir "uno solo de sus cabellos".
-


----------



## GURB

Hola
Attention au gallicisme.
*Se* pasa la mano por *los* cabellos, siquiera uno solo de sus cabellos.


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> *Se* pasa la mano por *los* cabellos, siquiera uno solo de sus cabellos.


 
Si me permites, Gurb, voy a mejorar tu propuesta (falta "por" detrás de "siquiera"):

Se estremece cada vez que (él) pasa la mano por sus cabellos, siquiera por uno (solo) de sus cabellos.

(Por ejemplo, como aparece en este blog, cito: _"siendo que el mismo Jesús, estableció la prohibición de jurar ni siquiera por uno solo de tus cabellos"_ FUENTE: http://alcibiades7.blogdiario.com/1150502280/ )


----------



## Nounou

Hola/Salut!
Tengo un pequeño problema con la expresión "ne serait-ce que". La frase completa es la siguiente:
La naissance de Rome est un événement majeur de l'histoire de la Méditerranée occidentale, ne serait-ce qu'en raison de ses conséquences ultérieures.
¿Alguien puede ayudarme, por favor?
Gracias


----------



## gvergara

Nounou said:


> Hola/Salut!
> Tengo un pequeño problema con la expresión "ne serait-ce que". La frase completa es la siguiente:
> La naissance de Rome est un événement majeur de l'histoire de la Méditerranée occidentale, ne serait-ce qu'en raison de ses conséquences ultérieures.
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme, por favor?
> Gracias


De acuerdo a la información que poseo, una traducción posible es:

_El nacimiento de Roma es un evento de la mayor importancia en la historia mediterránea occidental, *aunque (sólo) sea* por sus consecuencias ulteriores._


----------



## GURB

Hola Domtom
Faltaría más. Puedes mejorar todo lo que quieras. En efecto el "por" se me había quedado dentro del tintero como decíamos en nuestra juventud.
Un saludo


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Aunque_ tiene un matiz ligeramente distinto; si pones _sólo_ entonces es mejor. Pero basta con poner *siquiera* y ya está.


----------



## Nounou

Muchas gracias gvergara por la ayuda. En efecto, la expresión "aunque sólo sea" parece corresponder bien al sentido de la frase.
Gurb, no acabo de comprender la frase si utilizo tu propuesta:
_El nacimiento de Roma es un evento de la mayor importancia en la historia mediterránea occidental, siquiera (?) por sus consecuencias ulteriores.
_Saludos


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Se pasa la mano por los cabellos, siquiera uno solo de sus cabellos.


 


Domtom said:


> (falta "por" detrás de "siquiera"):
> 
> Se estremece cada vez que (él) pasa la mano por sus cabellos, siquiera por uno (solo) de sus cabellos.


 


GURB said:


> el "por" se me había quedado dentro del tintero


 
En realidad, falta todavía una palabra en mi propuesta inspirada en la de *Gurb*, ya no puedo editar el post, así que redacto de nuevo; la cosa quedaría así:

_Se estremece cada vez que pasa la mano por sus cabellos, *siquiera sea* por uno (solo) de sus cabellos._

El autor del blog al que pertenece la frase que cité, también omitió este subjuntivo de "ser".


----------



## Domtom

Nounou said:


> Gurb, no acabo de comprender la frase si utilizo tu propuesta:
> _El nacimiento de Roma es un evento de la mayor importancia en la historia mediterránea occidental, siquiera (?) por sus consecuencias ulteriores._


 
_siquiera_ es una conjunción adversativa, sinónimo de _aunque_.

Lo único que ocurre es que parece (o es) pedante este _siquiera_ cuando significa _aunque_.

Dice el DRAE:

*siquiera.* (De _si_, conj., y _quiera_, 3.ª pers. de sing. del pres. de subj. de _querer_). *1. *conj. advers. *aunque.*_Hazme este favor, siquiera sea el último._ *2. *conj. distrib. *ya.*_Siquiera venga, siquiera no venga._ *3. *adv. c. *por lo menos.*U. t. c. adv. m._Deme usted media paga siquiera._ *4. *adv. c. Tan solo. U. t. c. adv. m. _No tengo una peseta siquiera._

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: *Diccionario de la lengua española. *Espasa-Calpe, Madrid, vigésima segunda edición, 2001, (XI + 1181 a 2368) páginas. Tomo h/z, página 2072.


----------



## GURB

Hola Nounou
Si te digo: quédate siquiera un par de días (reste, ne serait-ce que 2/3 jours) me entiendes¿no? Pues, en tu frase es lo mismo.
siquiera en una frase positiva tiene un valor restrictivo equivalente según los casos a tan sólo, por lo menos, aunque sólo sea ...
_¿Podría aguantar en aquel estado, siquiera durante una hora más?_
A.M. Matute.
NB En vez de_ evento _ yo pondría_ acontecimiento_.


----------



## gvergara

De cualquier manera, me parece que _aunque (sólo) sea_ pega bien en todos los casos, no así _siquiera_.

Gonzalo


----------



## Nounou

Hola Gurb,
gracias por la explicación. Ahora comprendo mejor el significado de siquiera, aunque pienso que utilizado en el contexto de la frase que estoy traduciendo suena un poco "raro" y no sé si será comprensible para las personas que lean el texto. Pienso que la propuesta de gvergara resulta más adecuada para el tipo de público que leerá el texto.
Estoy de acuerdo con "acontecimiento" en lugar de "evento".
Saludos
Nounou


----------



## Domtom

Nounou said:


> La naissance de Rome est un événement majeur de l'histoire de la Méditerranée occidentale, ne serait-ce qu'en raison de ses conséquences ultérieures.


 
El nacimiento de Roma es un acontecimiento mayor en la historia del Medierráneo occidental, aunque sólo sea por sus consecuencias ulteriores.

*EDIT:* *Nounou* tiene razón, ahí no va imp. de sub.
-


----------



## Nounou

Hola Domtom,
¿seguro que es preferible utilizar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del presente?


----------



## CarlaM

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Foristas, necesito ayuda con la siguiente frasecilla: "'Le Léviathan démocratique' (...) Il n'est donc pas le modèle a partir duquel nous puissions interpréter *ne serait-ce que *la politique du XIXe siecle."
La dificultad reside específicamente en el segmento que pongo en negritas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola!

Qué te parece: "... siquiera sea..." ?


----------



## CarlaM

Muchas gracias. Me parece que funciona. Tiene sentido en el contexto (como también lo tendría la frase si prescindiera por completo del "ne serait-ce que"). Lo que ocurre es que puedo leer francés con cierta fluidez, pero no estoy familiarizada en absoluto con estos giros. ¿Puedo preguntarte cómo lo traducirías de manera literal? Ya se que no es elegante, pero podría servirme para entender cómo se arma el giro.
¡Que bueno que apareciste! Ya deseperaba. Muchas gracias, otra vez.


----------



## CarlaM

Está resuelta, en lo que a mi respecta, mi consulta.
Muchas gracias por unir los hilos. Debí estar muy dormida anoche, porque busqué antecedentes, pero no encontré nada (si busco ahora, los encuentro).


----------



## Bushwhacker

Bonjour, 

En la siguiente frase

Cela a plu à Mike, *ne serait-ce qu'a cause de *l'argent qu'il esperait y gagner

En rojo la expresión de la que no acabo de estar seguro

  1) Significa que le complace a Mike y no sólo por el dinero que espera obtener. 

o por el contrario

2) Significa que le complace a Mike, aunque sólo sea por el dinero que espera obtener.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

2.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Merci. À plus.


----------



## Poma

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Alguien puede ayudarme a traducir esta expresión???

Se trata de un artículo sobre la revolución. El contexto es el siguiente:

C’est au sein des luttes et au cours de leur propre développement que nous nous dé-subjectivons, et que se met en pratique un autre mode de vie, d’autres rapports, qui réalisent, *ne serait-ce qu’en partie*, les valeurs que nous poursuivons.

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Poma:
*
Sea solo en parte*


----------



## chlapec

Hola, yo añadiría un aunque al principio: "aunque sea sólo en parte"


----------



## Poma

Muchas gracias por las respuestas (y tb por la nota de moderación )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> Hola, yo añadiría un aunque al principio: "aunque sea sólo en parte"



Estoy de acuerdo, aunque yo haría una ligera modificación en la construcción: *aunque solo sea en parte*.


----------



## gtout

Hola a todos

No se como traducir la frase:_Qui aurait pu imaginer il y a un an que des Touareg pourraient, ne serait-ce que sur le principle, accepter de discuter de la charia. (Creo que charia es una equivocacion, en relidad creo que debería ser Sharia)

_​Se me ha ocurrido:

¿Quién podría haber imaginado hace un año que los Touaregs podrían, aunque sólo sea por principios, estar de acuerdo en discutir la Sharia (esta me gusta más que la 2, pero no me convence)
¿Quién podría haber imaginado hace un año que los Touaregs podrían, aunque sólo sea al principio, discutir la sharia

Ideas por favor?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Yendred

Propongo:
_aunque sólo sea en teoría_


----------



## jprr

aun cuando sea una hipótesis/una posibilidad, ...


----------



## gtout

Merci beaucoup. Ahora me doy cuenta


----------



## Saka04

Hola buenos dias, 

Estoy intentando traducir:

"_mais la propagande officielle soutenue par certains universitaires spécialistes de la question veut nous faire croire à une fable selon laquelle les inégalités seraient en diminution, _*ne serait-ce qu’un tout petit peu."

*He puesto : _pero la propaganda oficial mantenida por cierto universitarios especialistas de la pregunta quiere que creamos en una fábula según la cual las desigualdades estarían disminuyendo, _*ni siquiera fuera un poco. 

*Pero me suena raro... Alguna propuesta por favor ? 

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- si tan siquiera fuera un poco


----------



## Saka04

Merci beaucoup ! Muchas Gracias !


----------



## chlapec

Hola, propondría: "disminuyendo, siquiera un poco" o "aunque solo sea un poco".


----------



## byenyes

¿Cuál sería el equivalente español de "Ne serait-ce" en el siguiente contexto?
- Serge, explique-moi l'au-delà du rugueux..
- Ne serait-ce que sa manière de chasser la fumée de cigarette

Mi intento: no es más que, sólo basta fijarse...
La versión publicada en español del libro 
Sergio, explícame qué hay peor que repelente…
Aunque sólo sea —te voy a contestar—, aunque sólo sea por su manera de apartar el humo del tabaco…

¿Qué significado tendría realmente? A mí este último particularmente me suena fatal
Gracias
__
fuente: (regla 4) *Yasmina Reza, « *_*Art »*_*, 1994
*Paquita (moderadora)


----------

